# New T2 VW Camper Van



## fullmoon (Mar 7, 2010)

Thinking of purchasing T2 VW Camper Van new.
Any advice welcome.


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

hello full moon, welcome to mhf! I'm assuming you are talking about one of these:

Danbury t2

My advise would simply be don't! every one of these new vans i have seen has had rust around the rear lights, and on some of the seams - even the ones that they take to the shows as demo vehicles!

If you've never driven one before, do maybe even hire one for the weekend, and see how you get on, although it is a new vehicle it is still old technology. Even with a 1.6 watercooled engine it is underpowered by today's standards.

if you are adamant that you want one and are prepared to spend the money to buy new, i would seriously consider commisioning a specialist to restore an original - there are plenty out there, lots advertise in the vw mags.

It would take a bit more time and possibly effort but the potential to finish up with a motor created to your bespoke specification exactly as you want it and still maintaining classic status is surely worth waiting for?

All the best!


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

As above, the Danbury is a rustbucket. They are made for south america not here.


----------



## boxertwin69 (Apr 18, 2009)

Andysam said:


> The Danbury is a rustbucket. They are made for south america not here.


About £15k overpriced aswell once you have them sprayed, undersealed & modestly equipped. Ashington Autodrome in Northumberland do them new & used (sorry, don't know how to rename links!) :

http://users.autoexposure.co.uk/veh...oexposure.co.uk/AETA13580/AETV21368759_1a.jpg

I had a serious look at one in the showroom, but was appalled at the build quality. You could see daylight through a hole in the floor in the cab! I settled for a T5 in the end.

An enthusiasts vehicle for occasional summer use IMO.

Mark


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We very briefly considered a new T2, but very briefly after reading comments and reviews. We bought a T5 with a much better engine and 4x4. We would have gone to look at the T5s at Danbury but getting them to communicate properly with us was too difficult.
Lala


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

They are garbage - leave them be  I'm a huge old VW fan but new ones are 'pony'

You'd be better off 
a/ spending half the mone on a good old T2

b/ getter anything T4 based (which is what we have)


----------



## johnawhiskey (Jan 12, 2009)

Don't bother they are not the VW's they use to be. I have spent the last 10yrs going to 5 or 6 VW shows a year and you could restore a classic for a lot less and at the same time have a decent engine in the back end. The new ones rust, are horrible to drive and mega overpriced!


----------



## milobo (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi, we've got one and we are very happy with ours. If you want more info from owners you could try posting on brazilianvwbay.com


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Purely by chance I passed an 05 reg one (on illegal black and silver plates) but didn't realise it was an 05 until I was passing it. The sheer amount of VISIBLE surface rust on the exterior was unreal. The front bumper was holed!


----------



## fullmoon (Mar 7, 2010)

THANKS ALOT GUYS AND GALS FOR YOUR COMMENTS ,I HAVE TAKEN THEM ON BOARD AND HAVE MY MIND MADE UP NOT TO GO THAT ROUTE.
THE NEW VW CARVELLE NOW HAS CAUGHT MY ATTENTION AND IT IS ALOT CHEAPER IN ENGLAND TO BUY THEN HERE .I HAVE A FEW QUESTIONS THOUGH
IF I BUY NEW AND IT IS 3000KG OR OVER IS THE IMPORT TAX 60 EURO? 
WHAT WEIGHT DOES THIS REFER TO?
WHAT DOES KERB WEIGHT MEAN?
AM I CORRECT IN THINKING THIS ,THAT I WILL NOT HAVE TO PAY BRITISH VAT ? AND WILL HAVE TO PAY IRISH VAT WHEN IMPORTED?AND WILL THE IRISH VAT BE ON THE VALUE OF THE VEHICLE IN IRELAND OR WHAT I PAID FOR IT IN ENGLAND
ALL COMMENTS WELCOME :wink:


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi fullmoon,

I take it you are going to buy in the UK and import into Ireland. I met an Irish couple on a campsite in Italy who said that the Irish tax was much higher on an elevating roof van conversion motorhome than a high top van conversion or coachbuilt motorhome. I don't know if this is true, but you should check this point with your local tax office before you buy. Just in case.


SD


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

In the EU you pat the VAT at the point of sale. Just declare it when you return home at customs.

Kerb weight is the weight in running order, fuel, coolant, battery etc and 75kg driver.

I don't know anything about the Irish law, sorry.


----------

